# My crayfish is settling into her new home nicely!



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

My Procambarus clarkii sp. Orange is really enjoying the wideness of her new 32 gallon and seems fine with the seven or eight inches of depth. 

As you can see in the picture, she shows her gratitude by challenging me to fights.


----------



## kongkongha (Feb 18, 2013)

nice！bigsmile：


----------

